# VBA Code / negative Zahlen rot!



## fonds (3. September 2008)

Wie kann ich folgenden Code erweitern, damit alle negativen Zahlen in der Tabelle rot erscheinen?

Option Compare Database
Option Explicit
Dim fGrau As Boolean




Private Sub Detailbereich_Format(Cancel As Integer, FormatCount As Integer)

Farbwechsel

End Sub

Private Sub Farbwechsel()
Const conFarbeWeiß = 16777215
Const conFarbeGrau = 12632256

If fGrau Then

Me.Section(0).BackColor = conFarbeGrau

Else

Me.Section(0).BackColor = conFarbeWeiß

End If

fGrau = Not fGrau




End Sub



Vielen Dank!


----------

